

Ask HN: How do you search HN? - EC1

Since the old the hackernews search site is gone and has been replaced with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;, I find it to be lesser than its predecessor. Searching HN is one of my most valuable resources. When researching a topic, to find quality reading material, to have insight on a topic from someone qualified etc..
======
azizali
I put the following in google "site:news.ycombinator.com KEYWORD"

try this >>>> site:news.ycombinator.com "Ask HN"

